# If you had been a First Age Noldo...



## Confusticated (May 7, 2004)

.................


----------



## Manveru (May 7, 2004)

well... 



> You are a member Fingolfin's host, and settle in Beleriand under the sons of Finarfin up in Dorthonion.



any doubts...? 


_Curse you, Feanor! Curse your folly! Curse those lies, the reason of it all! Curse you... Morgoth!_ (quoting myself)


----------



## King_Fingolfin (Jun 9, 2004)

If im lucky i get to go to Gondolin


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't believe it! Or maybe I should have foreseen it:

*You are a member of Feanor's host, and settle in under Amrod and Amras, maybe Caranthir, or even perhaps Curufin and Celegorm if you are a really slimey type.*

I bet you wouldn't have guessed that, Confusticated...Nóm....Salgant...whatever


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 14, 2004)

I got the same result. The quiz was short and very polarized, so I might have expected it on that basis alone. I would guess that there are only a couple of possible results.

So, is Salgant a reincarnation of Nóm then? More incarnations than Doctor Who (or Madonna  )


----------



## Amarië (Jun 27, 2004)

You set out with Finarfin and turn back with him.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 28, 2004)

I am...a member of Feanor's host, of course.


----------

